# HIDE N' SEEK HOUSE Sept '12



## perjury saint (Sep 13, 2012)

*Hide n' Seek House.​**Another beautiful, old house left to crumble away slowly with all it's once treasured contents left inside. Such a fascinating splore, could have quite easily stayed here all day rooting through all the dusty memories left scattered around, but we had equally as fascinating places to see!
Splored with NK who located this lovely place.
On with the photos...​*
















[




/

























































































*As always, thanks for looking...​*


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Sep 13, 2012)

My pics hope you enjoy..


----------



## sonyes (Sep 13, 2012)

Stunning place, and equally stunning pics from you both. Thank you for sharing!!


----------



## Sshhhh... (Sep 13, 2012)

Great pics from both of you! Now we can see what it looks like upstairs, we didnt get that far unfortunately we got caught, we were gutted. Well done and thanks


----------



## Hayleylouise91 (Sep 13, 2012)

This place looks amazing! Would love to go and take some pics.. where is it?


----------



## Bones out (Sep 14, 2012)

What you did with the photo of the lady in the red dress and the fabric, quality shot that! Quality.....


----------



## Romford Reject (Sep 14, 2012)

Great pics....seems so sad that someones memories are just rotting away somewhere


----------



## UE-OMJ (Sep 14, 2012)

What a lovely place, thats just perfect


----------



## freespirits (Sep 14, 2012)

wicked pics and cracking place loving the teeth such a nice smile


----------



## UrbanX (Sep 14, 2012)

Ah yes, had seen one of NKs pics on FB! Didn't realise the extent of what's been left behind! What a fantastic find, it's what Urbex is all about! Cheers for sharing!


----------



## flyboys90 (Sep 14, 2012)

What an amazing house so many treasures to look at,thanks both for sharing.


----------



## susanmackem (Sep 14, 2012)

What a beautiful place, its like they just upped and left, quite eerie really, fab pics.


----------



## tank2020 (Sep 14, 2012)

Agree with Bonesout, the pic with the dress and photo is great, actually I really like all the pics, thanks forsharing.


----------



## Mars Lander (Sep 14, 2012)

sterling work guys you have done the place justice indeedy with those just ACE piks, looking forward to your other splore reports


----------



## LairdOfLochaber (Sep 14, 2012)

Wonderful pictures. I'm glad the fair & sweet lady in the photos isn't here to see what's become of her treasures. If someone doesn't fix that roof there won't be anything left.


----------



## Silent Hill (Sep 14, 2012)

Just amazing guys. Quality again.


----------



## Lurkingwitch (Sep 14, 2012)

Top notch report guys...terrific pics!


----------



## skankypants (Sep 14, 2012)

N.K-yet another great site with equaly great shots!thanks for shareing.


----------



## Ratters (Sep 14, 2012)

Good shots  I loved this place, looks like a fair bit has changed though...


----------



## Lucky Pants (Sep 14, 2012)

Nice pictures you two well done .


----------



## fleydog (Sep 14, 2012)

Wow! Many Thanks.


----------



## pablo73 (Sep 14, 2012)

love the satchell shot!


----------



## chapmand (Sep 15, 2012)

wow!!!! cracking Photos there. This is the sort of place i like.


----------



## UEP-Wales (Sep 15, 2012)

Amazing photographs from both of you! Really enjoyed this 

Cheers for posting them up both!


----------



## WiNgNuTz (Sep 15, 2012)

Some fantastic pics there guys! Nice teeth too! 

Thanks for sharing those!


----------



## scribble (Sep 15, 2012)

She obviously was a lady with some style. I love the hankies. It's unusual to see fanlights over internal doors.


----------



## wherever i may roam (Sep 15, 2012)

Love it...


----------



## explorer101 (Sep 15, 2012)

would love to visit a place like this, great pics 

L x


----------



## GeorgieKirrin (Sep 16, 2012)

Wow! Is this place for real?! It's beautiful - your pictures are great, both sets. What a gem of a find. I hope its stays that way for a long long time. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## PROJ3CTM4YH3M (Sep 16, 2012)

This place looks amazing! well done nice find and great shots


----------



## the_man_1984 (Sep 16, 2012)

What a fantastic place. Cheers for posting mate.


----------



## PreciousStones (Sep 16, 2012)

Great pics thanks. Such a shame another treasured house left to rot with so many memories


----------



## strider8173 (Sep 16, 2012)

am i the only one who doesnt no where these places are....i gotta find me one of these.


----------



## sploradora (Sep 25, 2012)

absolutely stunning place! love the pics with the corset


----------



## penguin100 (Sep 25, 2012)

Totally amazing place. Would love to xplore somwhere like this. Has anyone thats been tried to locate family members to see if they would be interested in the family pictures? Would be a shame to let them go to waste


----------



## birdinanaviary (Sep 25, 2012)

wow, great pictures from you both

however i am actually completely shocked at the state this place!!! i had heard of it going downhill but i am literally shocked that the cases have all been amptied and the books strewn everywhere...... terrible!


----------



## adzst24 (Sep 27, 2012)

WOW Just WOW .


----------



## GEMTX (Sep 27, 2012)

:'(...........


----------



## perjury saint (Sep 27, 2012)

GEMTX said:


> :'(...........



*Errrrmm!? *


----------



## DeeDee (Oct 10, 2012)

Any history?


----------



## TeeJF (Oct 11, 2012)

Some fabulous pix there you guys! I'm loving the denim aftershave, I used to use that!

Tell me though... do you think the red dress was the same as the one in the photo?

Well done!


----------



## perjury saint (Oct 11, 2012)

TeeJF said:


> Some fabulous pix there you guys! I'm loving the denim aftershave, I used to use that!
> 
> Tell me though... do you think the red dress was the same as the one in the photo?
> 
> Well done!



*Without a doubt its the same dress... bit sad really though eh?*


----------



## TeeJF (Oct 11, 2012)

perjury saint said:


> *Without a doubt its the same dress... bit sad really though eh?*



Oh my! Yes that is sad. 

'and then one day you find, ten years have got behind you'...


----------



## shot_in_the_dark (Oct 15, 2012)

these images are as stunning as the location itself! every time i see posts of houses with belongings, i just pray that greedy home builders don't spot them and pull them down, but of course this is rarely the case. really, they are museums in their own right!


----------



## UrbexMami (Oct 15, 2012)

WOW! Is it wrong that I was looking at that place and I could see a family there. I could see my family there. 
The Aga, the enamel jug, the singer. It's all so perfect. How can someone just walk away from it.

Seriously. Why!? 

Thank you SO much for the pics. A beautiful place.


----------



## Munchh (Oct 15, 2012)

GEMTX said:


> :'(...........



Lost yer keyboard mate, or just nothing to say? I don't think anyone 'gets' your code. 



TeeJF said:


> ......................I'm loving the denim aftershave, I used to use that!...........................



Really not the sort of thing a man should admit in public TJ lol.

Fascinating report, thank you both.


----------



## Wakey Lad (Oct 15, 2012)

Some decent pics there, i will get around to doing this at some point!

Big up to Royal Bob for putting this place on the map, hes the Derp King :notworthy:


----------



## UrbexMami (Oct 15, 2012)

I adored the corset, the knitted baby clothes, it's all so beautiful. I adore this site and would love to visit myself. Dragging hubby in tow!


----------



## krela (Oct 15, 2012)

GEMTX said:


> :'(...........



As a general rule, if you have to type random characters to reach the minimum character limit to post, then it's probably not worth posting at all.


----------



## LulaTaHula (Oct 15, 2012)

That is totally amazing! First satchel shot is incredible!


----------



## JavaJane (Oct 18, 2012)

Always sad to see a house and contents, I just want to know the story 
Some beautiful shots here, the dress, the mirror, satchel and the bag on the drawers, I love them  Very stylish and a wee bit haunting


----------



## PROJ3CTM4YH3M (Oct 18, 2012)

Brillaint report so much stuff left behind I love the dress shot with the photo really creative and a nice find  cheers for sharing


----------



## TonyUK72 (Oct 18, 2012)

Now this is the kind of Expo I want to find in my area..... My Expo's have been mediocre by comparison


----------



## Fluffster (Oct 18, 2012)

I found this exploration incredibly moving, especially this picture and the childrens belongings. What ever makes a whole family move away without taking precious things like that photo?

Fantastic stuff, thank you for sharing.


----------



## i-ryan (Oct 18, 2012)

This place looks great!
Great pics!


----------



## bigbrat (Oct 19, 2012)

*reathtaking! The stories one can imagine! Lovely photos!

Bigbrat

Once upon a time....*


----------



## AlexanderJones (Oct 19, 2012)

Stunning photographs guys! Looks like an amazing place to visit!


----------



## Mouse1903 (Oct 20, 2012)

Excellent stuff, would love to know the full story behind it being left


----------

